# Modem GSM y Pc



## Pluter70

Saludos a todos los participantes de este foro.

Estoy implementando un diseño mediante el cual puedo recepcionar los SMS enviados desde cualquier móvil y trabajarlo directamente en la PC a través del visual por ejemplo.
He tratado de realizarlo con un teléfono celular tradicional interactuando con un uC pero tengo dependencia con los comandos AT para recepcionar los SMS y se hace un poco complicado. Lo que tengo en mente es emplear un modem GSM (si hubiera) que recepcione el SMS y lo transmita directamente por el RS232 a la PC sin depender de los comandos AT para esta tarea.

Mi consulta es si me pueden proporcionar los datos de algún tipo de modem que cumpla con esta característica.

Desde ya les estoy muy agradecido.

Pluter.


----------



## Onix

Hola que tal mira yo estoy realizando algo parecido recibo los mensajes sms y les doy un tratamiento directo al texto. Te recomiendo que le des un vistazo al API de Java SMSLib que es para el tratamiento de mensajes sms. te quita lo engorroso de estar tratando con los comandos AT


----------



## Pluter70

Gracias Onix,

Voy a revisar el tema y luego estamos en contacto.

Pluter


----------



## carlosv8888

Podrias decirme cuales telefonos se pueden usar como modems gprs.


----------



## alepic

pluter70 con el modem gsm lo que vas a eliminar es la dependencia con algun modelo o marca de celular pero la comunicacion se hace por medio de comandos at, ya sea en formato de texto plano o tramas UDP.

alepic


----------



## davolo

yo hice algo parecio uan comunciacion  gps->pic16f877->nokia-> sms     --------- nokia->PC
 en estye link colge mi trabajo .......
http://tocache.org/electronicaupaoforo/YaBB.pl?num=1185505712

saludos


----------



## software

Tengo un sistema de monitoreo y quisiera que los video guardados por las camaras sean enviados por un movil especificamente por Enfora GSM 1218.


alguien sabrá o tendra alguna idea de como hacer esto.....le agradesco su colaboración


----------



## leonxp

es cierto cualquier modem gsm  maneja comandos at y hay que entenderlos
si quieres una solucion facil usa un celular con modem integrado. sonyericsson t290 te sirve maneja modo texto y pdu, despues que entiendas los comandos es mas sencillo.
tengo el programa en visual para enviar sms desde visual basic 6.0


----------



## Facundo Hernan

Podras pasarme el programa para mandar SMS con Visual Basic 6.0. Para que celulares sirve?


----------



## zonadjarn

Facundo Hernan dijo:
			
		

> Podras pasarme el programa para mandar SMS con Visual Basic 6.0. Para que celulares sirve?



Yo tambien estaria interesado en ver como seria la conversion de PDU a texto en Vb...Saludos


----------



## rsoloyo

Sera que ami tambien me puedan mandar el programa en Visual Basic para mandar mensajes a celular.

Necesito programar un pic para mandar mensajes a celular.



Gracias!


----------



## lalbizures

Hola,

no se si te sirva, pero yo lo he hecho con un telefono sony ericsson w300 y funciona a la perfección, de hecho hice una aplicación para enviar y recibir mensajes.

Saludos,





			
				Pluter70 dijo:
			
		

> Saludos a todos los participantes de este foro.
> 
> Estoy implementando un diseño mediante el cual puedo recepcionar los SMS enviados desde cualquier móvil y trabajarlo directamente en la PC a través del visual por ejemplo.
> He tratado de realizarlo con un teléfono celular tradicional interactuando con un uC pero tengo dependencia con los comandos AT para recepcionar los SMS y se hace un poco complicado. Lo que tengo en mente es emplear un modem GSM (si hubiera) que recepcione el SMS y lo transmita directamente por el RS232 a la PC sin depender de los comandos AT para esta tarea.
> 
> Mi consulta es si me pueden proporcionar los datos de algún tipo de modem que cumpla con esta característica.
> 
> Desde ya les estoy muy agradecido.
> 
> Pluter.


----------



## manuelarriolag

Hola yo también necesito ver algunos ejemplos para programar el envío de SMS . Me puedes pasar el programa en Visual Basic 6.0 que tienes? Cuando lo convierta en C# o VB.Net te lo regreso.


----------



## lalbizures

Espero que te sirva

Saludos,

Luis


----------



## hoon

hola, yo soy nuevo en el foro y necesito ejemplos de envio de sms en visual basic .net 

esperando respuesta me despido

chauuu


----------



## wofdy

Hola, alguien por ahi, tiene hecho en visual basic 6 una codigo para convertir texto en formato PDU, necesito terminar un proyecto que para sms, pero el movil que estoy usando un siemens C61, solo admite formato PDU, y estoy estancado en eso. SOlo manejo vb6. Por favor una ayuda urgente.


Walter Delgado (ecuador)


----------



## mariuxi90

Hola que tal, soy nueva con esto de la comunicacion con los modems de los telefonos, el demo que propones, veo que necesita referencias, es decir necesita una dll, pero veo que son pagadas, no sabes donde puede descarmela una version trial de ella o si la tienes me la podrias proporcionar, y tambien me yudarias mucho explicandome brevemente como funciona el software, de antemano muchas gracias, SALUDOS


----------



## cejota

Hola,

No puedo recomendarte un modem sobre otro, o si conviene un movil con modem o algo que sea solo modem, pero si tu problema consiste en gestionar el trafico SMS, tienes una solucion muy buena en kannel

http://www.kannel.org/

Yo soy responsable de la plataforma SMS de Terra Latinoamerica, y lo usamos "a full" desde hace años, y responde muy bien (hablamos de millones de SMS diarios repartidos entre 10 instalaciones de kannel)

Actualmente estoy implementando una plataforma donde se conecta a un modem GSM (Nokia CS-10) y con un par de lineas de config, sacadas del manual, comenzo a procesar de inmediato.

¿Cual es la ventaja? bueno, la primera, con el Kannel interactuas sobre HTTP, no puedes tener problemas, usas lo que quieras para comunicarte con el (desde linea de comandos a java, lo que te vaya mejor), por el otro lado, se conecta usando AT con el modem, pero tambien tiene muchos otros protocolos soportados, permite encolar (por si tienes mucho trafico) , es trapido, bastante liviano, y puedes configurar la cantidad de conexiones (modems o del tipo que necesites) que quieras, o tener dos o mas kannels en el mismo server, si quieres tener separadas las cosas. Lo recomiendo mucho, como te digo, me soluciono el problema de conectarme a un modem USB en linux para mensajeria SMS en cuestion de minutos practicamente.

Si tienes dudas, con gusto te comento sobre como instalarlo o usarlo. Es una solucion robusta y confiable, open source, muy usada en todo el mundo (me sorprendi al ver que empreas tenian un kannel como gateway de mensajeria), deja logs claros, y temuestra registros de conexiones (nombre, estado, tiempo desde ultimo inicio, enviados, recibidos, encolados, fallados) y algunas estadisticas de enviados y recibidos..


Saludos

cejota


----------



## plopos

pleno buena ayuda bastante interesante la informacion


----------



## adventurer01

cejota dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> No puedo recomendarte un modem sobre otro, o si conviene un movil con modem o algo que sea solo modem, pero si tu problema consiste en gestionar el trafico SMS, tienes una solucion muy buena en kannel
> 
> http://www.kannel.org/
> 
> Yo soy responsable de la plataforma SMS de Terra Latinoamerica, y lo usamos "a full" desde hace años, y responde muy bien (hablamos de millones de SMS diarios repartidos entre 10 instalaciones de kannel)
> 
> Actualmente estoy implementando una plataforma donde se conecta a un modem GSM (Nokia CS-10) y con un par de lineas de config, sacadas del manual, comenzo a procesar de inmediato.
> 
> ¿Cual es la ventaja? bueno, la primera, con el Kannel interactuas sobre HTTP, no puedes tener problemas, usas lo que quieras para comunicarte con el (desde linea de comandos a java, lo que te vaya mejor), por el otro lado, se conecta usando AT con el modem, pero tambien tiene muchos otros protocolos soportados, permite encolar (por si tienes mucho trafico) , es trapido, bastante liviano, y puedes configurar la cantidad de conexiones (modems o del tipo que necesites) que quieras, o tener dos o mas kannels en el mismo server, si quieres tener separadas las cosas. Lo recomiendo mucho, como te digo, me soluciono el problema de conectarme a un modem USB en linux para mensajeria SMS en cuestion de minutos practicamente.
> 
> Si tienes dudas, con gusto te comento sobre como instalarlo o usarlo. Es una solucion robusta y confiable, open source, muy usada en todo el mundo (me sorprendi al ver que empreas tenian un kannel como gateway de mensajeria), deja logs claros, y temuestra registros de conexiones (nombre, estado, tiempo desde ultimo inicio, enviados, recibidos, encolados, fallados) y algunas estadisticas de enviados y recibidos..
> 
> Saludos
> 
> cejota




cejota

Podrías comentar mas sobre la configuración del nokia cs-10? velocidad de envío, drivers for linux, etc.

Tengo instalado kannel en CentOS, he configurado smsc de tipo smpp, pero me gustaría usas un modem de este tipo. ¿Qué ventajas puedes comentar del modem contra smpp?

Un saludo


----------



## COARITES

cheka este enlace:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f26/modem-usb-aplicacion-java-60826/#post535465


----------



## tukymix

cejota dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> No puedo recomendarte un modem sobre otro, o si conviene un movil con modem o algo que sea solo modem, pero si tu problema consiste en gestionar el trafico SMS, tienes una solucion muy buena en kannel
> 
> http://www.kannel.org/
> 
> Yo soy responsable de la plataforma SMS de Terra Latinoamerica, y lo usamos "a full" desde hace años, y responde muy bien (hablamos de millones de SMS diarios repartidos entre 10 instalaciones de kannel)
> 
> Actualmente estoy implementando una plataforma donde se conecta a un modem GSM (Nokia CS-10) y con un par de lineas de config, sacadas del manual, comenzo a procesar de inmediato.
> 
> ¿Cual es la ventaja? bueno, la primera, con el Kannel interactuas sobre HTTP, no puedes tener problemas, usas lo que quieras para comunicarte con el (desde linea de comandos a java, lo que te vaya mejor), por el otro lado, se conecta usando AT con el modem, pero tambien tiene muchos otros protocolos soportados, permite encolar (por si tienes mucho trafico) , es trapido, bastante liviano, y puedes configurar la cantidad de conexiones (modems o del tipo que necesites) que quieras, o tener dos o mas kannels en el mismo server, si quieres tener separadas las cosas. Lo recomiendo mucho, como te digo, me soluciono el problema de conectarme a un modem USB en linux para mensajeria SMS en cuestion de minutos practicamente.
> 
> Si tienes dudas, con gusto te comento sobre como instalarlo o usarlo. Es una solucion robusta y confiable, open source, muy usada en todo el mundo (me sorprendi al ver que empreas tenian un kannel como gateway de mensajeria), deja logs claros, y temuestra registros de conexiones (nombre, estado, tiempo desde ultimo inicio, enviados, recibidos, encolados, fallados) y algunas estadisticas de enviados y recibidos..
> 
> 
> Saludos
> 
> cejota





Hola cejota, hoy e estado mirando algun sistema para mensajeria de sms y la verdad lo que as puesto en el foro tiene muy buena pinta, me gustaria saber mas, me podrias ayudar a instalarlo y demas? Vamos, empezar desde cero, la verdad soy nuevo en este tema pero me interesa, ah ! otra cosa, los mensjaes son gratis ? Lo fuesen o no, la verdad me sigue interesando. Porfavor contacta conmigo por aqui o a mi correo electronico juanitodr2002@yahoo.es   un saludo.


----------



## arcanroger

hola, a la comunidad tengo un problema con un modem GSM, el mismo lo utilizo para realizar un control de fallas, por medio del mismo envio mensajes de falla por SMS a mi celular es un modem GSM AC66E, el cual no se conecta con la red de telefonia celular, no se me pueden sugerir algun procedimiento para que se conecte?


----------



## amveg

cejota dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> No puedo recomendarte un modem sobre otro, o si conviene un movil con modem o algo que sea solo modem, pero si tu problema consiste en gestionar el trafico SMS, tienes una solucion muy buena en kannel
> 
> http://www.kannel.org/
> 
> Yo soy responsable de la plataforma SMS de Terra Latinoamerica, y lo usamos "a full" desde hace años, y responde muy bien (hablamos de millones de SMS diarios repartidos entre 10 instalaciones de kannel)
> 
> Actualmente estoy implementando una plataforma donde se conecta a un modem GSM (Nokia CS-10) y con un par de lineas de config, sacadas del manual, comenzo a procesar de inmediato.
> 
> ¿Cual es la ventaja? bueno, la primera, con el Kannel interactuas sobre HTTP, no puedes tener problemas, usas lo que quieras para comunicarte con el (desde linea de comandos a java, lo que te vaya mejor), por el otro lado, se conecta usando AT con el modem, pero tambien tiene muchos otros protocolos soportados, permite encolar (por si tienes mucho trafico) , es trapido, bastante liviano, y puedes configurar la cantidad de conexiones (modems o del tipo que necesites) que quieras, o tener dos o mas kannels en el mismo server, si quieres tener separadas las cosas. Lo recomiendo mucho, como te digo, me soluciono el problema de conectarme a un modem USB en linux para mensajeria SMS en cuestion de minutos practicamente.
> 
> Si tienes dudas, con gusto te comento sobre como instalarlo o usarlo. Es una solucion robusta y confiable, open source, muy usada en todo el mundo (me sorprendi al ver que empreas tenian un kannel como gateway de mensajeria), deja logs claros, y temuestra registros de conexiones (nombre, estado, tiempo desde ultimo inicio, enviados, recibidos, encolados, fallados) y algunas estadisticas de enviados y recibidos..
> 
> 
> Saludos
> 
> cejota



@cejota oye como le hiciste con esa libreria kannel para poder conectar el modem nokia, yo tengo uno igual 


gracias


----------



## leonidasBB

cejota dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> No puedo recomendarte un modem sobre otro, o si conviene un movil con modem o algo que sea solo modem, pero si tu problema consiste en gestionar el trafico SMS, tienes una solucion muy buena en kannel
> 
> http://www.kannel.org/
> 
> Yo soy responsable de la plataforma SMS de Terra Latinoamerica, y lo usamos "a full" desde hace años, y responde muy bien (hablamos de millones de SMS diarios repartidos entre 10 instalaciones de kannel)
> 
> Actualmente estoy implementando una plataforma donde se conecta a un modem GSM (Nokia CS-10) y con un par de lineas de config, sacadas del manual, comenzo a procesar de inmediato.
> 
> ¿Cual es la ventaja? bueno, la primera, con el Kannel interactuas sobre HTTP, no puedes tener problemas, usas lo que quieras para comunicarte con el (desde linea de comandos a java, lo que te vaya mejor), por el otro lado, se conecta usando AT con el modem, pero tambien tiene muchos otros protocolos soportados, permite encolar (por si tienes mucho trafico) , es trapido, bastante liviano, y puedes configurar la cantidad de conexiones (modems o del tipo que necesites) que quieras, o tener dos o mas kannels en el mismo server, si quieres tener separadas las cosas. Lo recomiendo mucho, como te digo, me soluciono el problema de conectarme a un modem USB en linux para mensajeria SMS en cuestion de minutos practicamente.
> 
> Si tienes dudas, con gusto te comento sobre como instalarlo o usarlo. Es una solucion robusta y confiable, open source, muy usada en todo el mundo (me sorprendi al ver que empreas tenian un kannel como gateway de mensajeria), deja logs claros, y temuestra registros de conexiones (nombre, estado, tiempo desde ultimo inicio, enviados, recibidos, encolados, fallados) y algunas estadisticas de enviados y recibidos..
> 
> 
> Saludos
> 
> cejota



hola CEJOTA, como estas? queria saber de que manera puedo usar e instalar este servicio y que mas necesitaria para poder mandar SMS.

Saludos,
LeonidasBB


----------

